
Shoes By Jews launching today (yes we're real) - ggwarpig
https://shoesbyjews.com/
======
Ma8ee
Finally found the very annoying tab that started to make noise somewhere and
immediately closed it.

~~~
byandyphillips
yeah agreed, they should disable autoplay for a better user experience.

~~~
rwhitman
In most cases I'd agree but the best part of this is the video

------
Snackchez
Square toe shoes are extremely dated and unfashionable. In fact, they all look
awful. Who did you guys consult on what styles to put out?

On another note: I do not understand the short person complex because I am 6
feet tall, but my shorter friends have never tried to hide their height. In
fact, by doing so, you would come off as extremely insecure and lack
confidence. You might be putting on 3 inches of height, but you're not kidding
anybody when you take the shoes off. If you're artificially increasing your
height because you think you'll increase your odds at picking up women (or
men?), two things you need to realize: they're going to eventually find out
and you should probably work on yourself (and your confidence) before shelling
out cash for ugly shoes... You could at least spend that same money on a nicer
pair of shoes / outfit.

~~~
relix
Does appearance influence what strangers think of you? Yes. Have studies shown
shorter men have less success in dating and professional lives, everything
else being equal? Yes. Do most social interactions with strangers, where your
appearance matters, happen while wearing shoes? Yes.

All your arguments are moot, but more importantly, you can't know what it's
like for short men because by your own admission you are giant by comparison.
It's a lot like a man claiming female discrimination in IT doesn't happen
because he's never noticed it (and he has a lot of female friends!).

~~~
Snackchez
Fair enough, I'll agree with what you've mentioned regarless of your lack of
proof. However, I still think confidence plays a bigger role and will more
than compensate for a lack of height. But you got me; I don't have research
near my armchair to convince you. My experiences are purely anecdotal.

However, it doesn't remove from the fact that these shoes won't help you out.
If anything, they'll make you look even more out of touch being that they lack
any sense of style.

~~~
relix
You can find more info and sources on wikipedia:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Height_discrimination#Height_an...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Height_discrimination#Height_and_social_discrimination)

If these shoes will make you look taller without making it obvious that you're
wearing height-increasing shoes, and I believe they are, then these will help
you out. I don't understand where you're coming from when you say that they
wouldn't work. I agree that they're not stylish by any means, but that's
another thing entirely. Shoes like these aren't new either, they've been
around for as long as I can remember. I'll posit that you probably have met
someone who wore these, and you never noticed it.

------
steverb
I wonder what the chances are of getting a pair with differing lift heights?

My son has one short leg and is very conscious of how odd his one lifted shoe
looks in comparison to the other.

~~~
daktanis
this is a valid reason to own these shoes.

------
rwhitman
Well, the video is absolutely hilarious I'll say that

~~~
smacktoward
Call it the Dollar Shave Club business model: dress up an unremarkable product
with a funny video.

------
LordHumungous
As a 6'5" guy, I can finally hit on the 6'7" ladies.

------
daktanis
As a 5'6 man with a girlfriend who is 5'7, anyone insecure enough to buy these
shoes needs to start looking at their priorities in life. Just be you, own it
man!

~~~
fallinghawks
My best buddy is about 5'4" and a bit round too, but I have never sensed for
an instant that he feels hampered by or insecure about it. He's a smart guy
and happy with himself. He has my admiration, as do you.

~~~
daktanis
It bugged me more when I was younger, but its such a petty thing to be worried
about.

Also as a rounder gentleman, Id much rather continue to lose weight and get in
shape than worry that I'm kinda short.

------
peterwwillis
This is advertising genius. Instead of just selling shoes with lifts, they're
selling sex, essentially. Men will buy anything that purports to get them laid
more.

------
byandyphillips
I love this idea and might get a pair by midnight tonight. I just wonder if
you get addicted to 2-3 more inches and you can't buy another pair of shoes
again.

------
rayiner
If you're uncomfortable being shorter than average at a bar, it might be
easiest to just move to NYC...

~~~
dllthomas
Or Tokyo.

------
camillomiller
Mr. Berlusconi could be their biggest client.
[http://digilander.libero.it/annainfuriata/BLOG/scaRPA%20BERL...](http://digilander.libero.it/annainfuriata/BLOG/scaRPA%20BERLUSCA.jpg)

~~~
VeejayRampay
Works with Sarkozy too.

~~~
currysausage
Indeed.
[http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_vw0YTqkkYoY/SwGlSVpLi5I/AAAAAAAAAT...](http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_vw0YTqkkYoY/SwGlSVpLi5I/AAAAAAAAATM/TIlh08WOOtE/s400/Box+is+his+best+friend.bmp)

------
bkurtz13
I'm almost tempted to get a pair just to see how it would feel to be 6'7\.
MUAHAHAHA!

------
samelawrence
IAMA 6'3" guy who doesn't need these shoes. AMA.

~~~
fallinghawks
Yes, have you ever wanted to be shorter? ;)

